# Albums



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Trying to clean up my album, Went to my controls , your albums , view,

Brought up a individual picture but cant figure out how to delete it from my album. 
on right side of screen is and button "?Options"
But when selected the only option is "report image"

what am I missing here.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

No way to do it unless you join the club


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I read that when the server was switched that you could not delete pictures because they may end up in a post where that information (visual) was needed. EX you look at a mod that you want to do from an old post and the picture is gone and now you don't know how its supposed to be. James


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

James as a memeber you should have that right thats what i was told


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You can replace it with another picture so if you want it deleted just replace it with a X-rated picture and I'm sure a Mod will remove it.







This is why I post my pictures on another site and just link to them.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

This must be a fairly new change. I have been able to delete pics in the past. 
I understand the reasoning but I have pics that are just taking up space and want them gone.

*Additionally * , if People are now resorting to using alternate resources to store their pics external to this site 
so they can manage (ie delete , modify etc..)without this new board imitation , Then the overall purpose for turning 
off this board feature is being bypassed or circumvented anyway. So the net outcome is flawed.

This is my humble protest !!!! give us back our rights to edit our Albums and delete our pics... 
(Besides the ones I want to delete are not linked to anything)

HECK NO ...PICS WONT GO !!!
HECK NO ...PICS WONT GO !!!

ALL WE ARE SAYING....







IS GIVE PICS A CHANCE








ALL WE ARE SAYING....







IS GIVE PICS A CHANCE









I'm staging a sit in ( In my RV of course ... with a beer... no need to be uncomfortable







while protesting) 
I'm being kept down by the man


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Quick question to Doug and Mods..

Can I use the *report image* feature to identify what pics I would like to clean up .. so that someone with admin access can delete them from my Album?
none of them are linked to content.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> James as a memeber you should have that right thats what i was told


A member of the Mods.....

No, I can move, or edit, but not delete.

We went around and around on this a couple months ago. Personally, I'm fine with the policy the way it is, but I would like to join the sit-in if you have extra beer!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

HERE is the response I got when this question was recently posed.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> To clarify this... Members do not have the ability to delete photos.
> Now, before anybody gets up in arms over this, there is a reason...
> 
> Many, maybe even most, of the photos uploaded end up linked to a post in a thread. If that photo is deleted, then the link is broken. And the last thing we need are treads full of broken links. Imagine you are trying to figure out how to install a Quickie-Flush in your new Outback, and find a thread on how to do it. There's a post from somebody that goes something like this:
> ...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Scooter said:


> Quick question to Doug and Mods..
> 
> Can I use the *report image* feature to identify what pics I would like to clean up .. so that someone with admin access can delete them from my Album?
> none of them are linked to content.


This topic came up before and one of the Mods came on and said to message them with what you want removed and they will take car of it.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Nathan said:


> James as a memeber you should have that right thats what i was told


A member of the Mods.....

No, I can move, or edit, but not delete.

We went around and around on this a couple months ago. Personally, I'm fine with the policy the way it is, but I would like to join the sit-in if you have extra beer!








[/quote]








now , that's what I'm talking about!!!!. What ya protesting ? Not sure , wanna Beer ? Sure works for me. Pull up a chair , and relax. I love a good protest.

I assumed this was pretty recent since it wasn't that long ago I had deleted a few pics out of my album. Kinda caught me off guard last night when I couldn't find the delete button. Thought old age was finally catching up with me and I was losing my mind. See what happens when you quit posting for a few months. You then return to this site to find everything changes.







Tells me I have to stay more in touch.

Seriously though, 
Still not sure how this new policy is going to stop the missing picks from occurring, since others will just start using external storage to circumvent this change
outside of this forum where they have more user control over their images. I definitely understand the methodology .. just not sure it will accomplish the results being sought with its actual implementation, But I'll go with the flow.

Darn, I still have 5 beers left .. and need to procrastinate a little longer before knocking out that Honeydo list. what else can I have a sit-in protest about ?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

If you all don't







and stop







the mods are gonna







you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> If you all don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!!


----------

